
Hacker Breaches Securus, the Company That Helps Cops Track Phones Across the US - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gykgv9/securus-phone-tracking-company-hacked
======
mrguyorama
I'd like to take this moment to remind everyone of the tale of HBGary[0]. When
your security company is beholden only to earning more money, it isn't a
security company

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HBGary#WikiLeaks,_Bank_of_Amer...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HBGary#WikiLeaks,_Bank_of_America,_Hunton_&_Williams,_and_Anonymous)

------
chanfest22
This is ridiculous. Another day another Equifax.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I would argue that this is worse than Equifax; at least Equifax was pretending
to offer a useful service to people.

